# Double-click not working with moused



## sand_man (Dec 10, 2019)

I do not have moused specifically configured but it does seem to be loaded at boot which I assume is normal. For some reason when moused is running I cannot double click anything. If I kill the moused process then everything works as normal. 

How can I either stop moused from loading at boot or fix the double-click problem with moused? The man page has the -C option but it only appears to be for the console and not X.
I can't really tell the difference between using moused or not so I'm happy with either option.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 10, 2019)

Xorg uses, by default, /dev/sysmouse, which is a virtual device created by moused(8). If you kill moused(8) the mouse shouldn't work at all any more. However, if it continues to work in Xorg then you've most likely configured Xorg incorrectly.

For USB mice moused(8) is automatically loaded through rules in devd(8). It detects the mouse and launches moused(8) for that device.


----------



## sand_man (Dec 10, 2019)

OK thanks I'll look into the Xorg configuration.


----------



## Martin Paredes (Dec 25, 2019)

sand_man said:


> How can I either stop moused from loading at boot



To disable `moused` put in /etc/rc.conf

If your mouse is USB, use `moused_nondefault_enable="NO"`, any other mouse type use `moused_enable="NO"`, more info in rc.conf(5), search for ""moused".

If you need more help with the mouse settings, tell us:

- Brand/model
- Type (USB, PS/2, serial)
- The output of `grep mouse /etc/rc.conf`
- The output of `dmesg | grep -i mouse`
- The file content where you configure the mouse (If you are configuring Xorg manualy)


----------

